# Horus Lunar Wolf



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys I'm beginning a new project. I'm building up Horus from before the Heresy. In his right hand he will have a power Claw.

http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/11/horus-lunar-wolf.html



















What do you think ?

Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

wow he looks great! cant wait to see him finished i wish i had greenstuff skills like this! keep it up ill be waiting :biggrin:


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks good, but may be a bit small.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

So I begin building the other hand and it was a time consuming job but I think I did good ^^. I'm going to cut the bolters a bit they are too big for this claw. How do you like it ?

Blog post more pics: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/11/talon-of-horus.html



















Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

excellent work, maybe if you used a standard storm bolter or two bolt pistols might look more in scale, I love the head you have used where did you get that from? + rep


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Dark Vengeance.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Almost done Just a Wolf on his back and hes good too goo ^^ I don't go to war unless there is a Wolf riding my to it do you ? 

Blog Article : http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/11/wheres-my-wolf.html




























IF you want to receive updates like me on Facebook it really helps a lot Thanks! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Den-of-Imagination/302958173094710

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

lol the last image his stance looks like hes doing the ymca. or hes saying "come at me bruh". love this excellent conversion skills +rep


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Horus is ready for priming. Fully magnetized and looking for a fight. How do you like him?>

Blog Post: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/11/lupercal.html





































Remember I do take commissions so if you want one of those or have you hero/army painted let me know!
If you want to stay up to date with my work here's my facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Den-of-Imagination/302958173094710?ref=hl

Feed your Imagination,
brovatar.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

excellent green stuff work, he is looking great, can't wait to see more


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Why a mace? I can't recall him having one, i always figured a spear to go with his 'spear to the throat' thing.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Looking really good, cant wait to see him all painted up.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

LazyG said:


> Why a mace? I can't recall him having one, i always figured a spear to go with his 'spear to the throat' thing.


Client wanted it like that.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

great i can see whos next on gws who to hire list
+rep


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

super nice. Can't wait to see him painted and based!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

A stunning beast! What else do you have planned?


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hellados said:


> A stunning beast! What else do you have planned?


Hmm King Leorick From Diablo III, Big Wood Elf King Orion made from a Froge World mini, A nice Chaos Legion Diorama With a DP and some Dark Vengeance models and some other stuff. Sub to my blog/facebook if you want to stay up to date, Cheers.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

very nice. There was a picture of Horus before the heresy where he has almost a buzz cut. I wonder if Horus ever had hair. 

Your picture does look pretty acurate if you look at the cover of _The Primarchs._


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Finally done hope you will like him ;>
more picks:http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/02/horus-lunar-wolf.html





































I invite you all to like Den of Imaginations Facebook Page to see whats going on at the studio daily plus it really helps me out a bunch: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Den-of-Imagination/302958173094710 

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh, spectacular work once again.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Great work! I love seeing these logs form this great studio! (I still am madly in love with the custom Night Lords Daemon Prince you guys did a while back)


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

great work mate just spent the best part of an hour looking at all the cool stuff on your face book some amazing stuff there


----------

